# Coyote



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Is there a coyote section I'm missing? Anyone have any tips for getting coyote this time of year. Willing to hunt or trap. Right now I have a problem. Field was mowed. While mowing found a dead turkey killed by a coyote and a coyote 4 different times catching mice. Not to mention they are always on the trail cam.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

No section specifically devoted to coyotes that I've seen. You can take coyotes pretty much by any method and the only closed season is deer gun, so take your pick in terms of method. How do you know a coyote killed the turkey? As you've witnessed the majority of a coyote's diet is small rodents, birds, and insects with the occasional domestic cat for good measure.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fall is supposed to be good as the young start going out on their own. My best has been calling up against an area that has the prey you are imitating. Find an area that has good thick cover that holds rabbits and hit a rabbit distress. From my limited experience, they are on top of you in a hurry or it is time to move on. I have only had luck when it is bitter cold with a decent snow. I bought some snares this summer that I am going to try this winter. Hopefully some guys with more experience will give their advice. Good luck.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what I was going to ask. Odds are if a coyote killed that turkey, you'd only find feathers. 

As far as thinning them out, trapping is the way to go. Hunting them is fun, but it really does nothing for management. You'll educate 10 coyotes to each one you kill, and a gun only works when someone is behind it. Traps work 24/7 wether you're there or not. You can have several dozen traps out working 24/7, with no human interaction to spook or educate them... or you can have a guy with a gun making a bunch of racket and stinking the place up to hopefully kill one... if he doesn't miss. Which sounds more efficient? Lol


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Lol well Maybe a coyote didn't kill it as I didn't see it, but seemed logical. The mice are hoping all over this field right now. Was hoping there was a big secret to get them to come running. I guess trapping is the way to go. Thank everyone.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son is a avid coyote hunter/trapper, he has yet to start on them this season. He starts by placing some snares on gut piles, goose remains. Are what worked for him very well last year. He snared 5 off of our goose remains pile on a fencerow. The pile of goose laid for a month before things started developing but the yotes started coming in fast for awhile. Not sure when he will start this year, he is not even thinking deer yet, as he is up salmon fishing now. Just a little early. He has a call also and does go out many times a year with that but he seems to enjoy the snare sets the most.


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

bobcatbasser said:


> No section specifically devoted to coyotes that I've seen. You can take coyotes pretty much by any method and the only closed season is deer gun, so take your pick in terms of method. How do you know a coyote killed the turkey? As you've witnessed the majority of a coyote's diet is small rodents, birds, and insects with the occasional domestic cat for good measure.


Coyote hunting isn't closed during deer gun. You can only use legal rifles that are meant for hunting deer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

cbranig161 said:


> Coyote hunting isn't closed during deer gun. You can only use legal rifles that are meant for hunting deer.


 I believe Coyotes and Wild boar can be taken during the firearms and muzzle loader seasons but there are some other restrictions, no night hunting, you must be wearing hunter orange and possess a valid deer tag.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Correct, and you must be using a firearm that is legal to deer hunt with. 

So basically you have to be legal to shoot a deer while you're chasing coyotes and pigs during deer gun season. Might as well go deer hunting and shoot whichever you see first. Lol


----------

